# Embarassed re language!



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Well ... Im taking the plunge and preparing for an onslaught of replies highlighting my poor excuses for this one!

We have lived here for more than 4 years now - and my command of the Spanish language is pathetic! and Im more and more embarassed about it these days and need to do something quickly!

I started working the first week we arrived, and feel lucky that I worked every day since - but with that comes the long hours and the inability to commit time (or indeed find classes) in the evenings to take lessons.

Has anyone found a good way to learn the language at home ? I know we all learn differently - and I do think a class situation would suit me better - but in the absense of having much free time during weekdays Im limited with that. 

Your own experiences or suggestions would be gratefully received!

Gracias! (and thats not the best I can do honestly!)


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> Well ... Im taking the plunge and preparing for an onslaught of replies highlighting my poor excuses for this one!
> 
> We have lived here for more than 4 years now - and my command of the Spanish language is pathetic! and Im more and more embarassed about it these days and need to do something quickly!
> 
> ...


Watch as much Spanish telly as you can. Not perfect but I found it helps.


Best of luck ....... just gan canny & you'll get there kidda .............. like I haven't ...........yet


Doggy


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Many thanks for your input ... I try to include watching the news as much as I can ... just wish they would speak more slowly though .. by the time Ive worked out what was said they are on to the weather!!!


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

I suggest you listen to the news on the radio. That´s how I learned English. TV is also very helpful. 

You will have to allow yourself to make mistakes over and over... it´s like being a kid again. Sometimes it is not fun (specially when you are at the bank dealing with money), but you will certainly feel proud after you have done it.

Cheers


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Get out as often as possible and AVOID other English speakers when you do. 

Buy Spanish magazines (on a subject you know and enjoy) I devoured Car, Bike and Gun mag's when I first arrived. - listen to Spanish Radio/TV.

But the only REAL way you'll learn is by USING it on Spaniards!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks for that ... mmmmmmm will have to consider what magazines to buy! the husband may very well enjoy bike/car/footie etc - as would I to a degree, but need something a little more girlie me thinks.

I agree that being around the Spanish population is much better, and we actively avoid too much "expatshire" stuff where we can - I just need to get over my embarassment gene in terms of practising in front of the locals!

Since we moved from Elviria down to Estepona it has highlighted the language issue even more - and Estepona is still very much Spanish which is one of the reasons we chose it. We still need to be along the coast to access work etc ... 

Appreciate the time you took to reply.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I've been here a year, I am not too shy to try to speak spanish wherever possible, I listen to spanish radio in the car and I have lessons twice a week and I honestly thought I was hopeless - in fact I'm not good!! However, I've jst had a phone call from my favourite company in the whole world - TELEFONICA, trying to sell me their broadband internet (I have their internet already, but they're too stupid to know that!!!!), anyway, not only did I understand the silly cow gabbling on to me in spanish, but I was able to answer her too - I told her I already had internet from them and she should know that. But thank you, goodbye! IN SPANISH, ALL BY MYSELF, WITHOUT MY BOOK OR CHILD TO HELP ME !!! Sorry to shout but I'm everso impressed with myself!! LOL So sometimes, when you have to, you realise you know more than you think you do???!

Jo


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Jojo thats fantastic! and for more than one reason - the fact that you are obviously much better at spanish than you imaged ... and that it was with the infamous TF! I had only just posted a glowing report on how good they had been when we contacted them for a new phone line last week ... just goes to show that their customer service / communication varies between "suprisingly good" to "completely stupid" !!

Well done with the Spanish ... Im going to try everything I can and see how it goes .. although I would love to get some lessons sorted out.

Thanks again


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Suenneil said:


> Jojo thats fantastic! and for more than one reason - the fact that you are obviously much better at spanish than you imaged ... and that it was with the infamous TF! I had only just posted a glowing report on how good they had been when we contacted them for a new phone line last week ... just goes to show that their customer service / communication varies between "suprisingly good" to "completely stupid" !!
> 
> Well done with the Spanish ... Im going to try everything I can and see how it goes .. although I would love to get some lessons sorted out.
> 
> Thanks again


The lessons are good for the rules and grammar etc, but you have to study what you learn afterwards til you know it... thats the hard bit for me, keeping what I've learnt in my brain!!! Verb endings are important here cos they dont usually start a sentence with the "person" (I, you, he, she, they, we, they..) the key to that is in the verb ending - which I can never remember - and I've only done the regular verbs so far!!!!!! ?????????????????????????????? LOL?

Anyway, definately the best way of learning is to speak with the spanish. Whenever I do, I start by saying "I'm learning spanish so please speak slowly" and smile a lot so they know I'm trying to be friendly??? 

Jo


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I'd try Jane Cronin's courses - they have worked for thousands AND at a sensible price.

Jane Cronin - Welcome to my Website!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

There are hundreds of courses available but the problem is finding the one that works best for you. As Jojo says, courses are great for verbs, grammar and vocab etc but nothing beats getting out there and being prepared to make a fool of yourself. In my experience, the Spanish are more than grateful and pleased that you are trying and will try and help you understand them- then often break out into impeccable English 
In the end the best way must be how we all learned our native tongue - immerse yourself in Spanish, live and breathe it as often as you can.

Good luck!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

There was a thread a while ago about all the embarrassing mistakes that have been made when we've tried to speak Spanish and not quite got it right - you know, the old favourites "female chicken", "cones", etc.... I cant remember what the thread was called (something unrelated probably!?), but it was really funny and just shows how we have to be prepared to make fools of ourselves and laugh about it!

Jo


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Many thanks for your suggestions ...... I´ll check out the course mentioned by Steve and prepare myself for non stop "noticias" and "el tiempo" watching!!!

Maybe one day Ill come back on this thread and write it all in spanish!! (yeah right!)


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Jojo - is the thread you mention the one you started 'my daughter and school'? There are some funnies on there about mistakes made. Page 10 atm...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

thrax said:


> Jojo - is the thread you mention the one you started 'my daughter and school'? There are some funnies on there about mistakes made. Page 10 atm...



Yes theres a bit on there, but I'm sure there was another one with even more things... I'll have to try and find it. I remember someone on here apparently walked into a garage to see if some parts he'd ordered had arrived and asked if his "bollox" had arrived..... there were many more.... it cracked me up !!

Jo


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

LOL - very funny. Did we get to hear the response?


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi

I learnt a little from a cassette with an accompanying book, when here I heard of Michelle Thomas which I found borigly slow. I have had one to on classes twice or thrice a week, and I am no where near fluent. 
So 1), don't be frightened of making mistakes;
2) your willingness to learn is all important;
3) there always will be people who can speak Spanish better than you - who cares, just keep trying;
4) we are all different, and learn better by different methods - find one that SUITS YOU. 
5) Never NEVER give up, there will be times of "crisis" when nothing sinks into the sawdust, if there weren't you would be human. 
6) Learn to laugh at yourself and see if you can correct your own mistakes before they do. 

Above all - ENJOY YOUR LIFE HERE - it really does help

Davexf


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

thrax said:


> LOL - very funny. Did we get to hear the response?


 I cant remember and I cant find it 

Anyway, I forgot to mention that a few days ago I bought two note books. One I write down all the verbs and their endings and stuff I learn in my lessons over and over again in a bid to make it stick in my brain and the other note book is a little one i keep in my bag and write down any new words or phrases I hear when I'm out... so far, they're off absolutely no use at all!!!!! I still forget everything and have to keep referring to my note books

Jo


----------



## lucylox (Feb 11, 2009)

I found that watching TV/ DVDs with subtitles helped me the most as I started to geta grasp of the grammar. Reading Spanish books also helped massively in increasing my vocabulary. However I found that where my knowledge and vocab increased, my confidence to actually speak was low and therefore I had to force myself to mix with as many Spanish people as possible. I taught English privately to Spanish children and found this actually helped my Spanish as interacting with children was easier and I learn a great deal. 

Good luck and let us know how you get on!!!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

youve all been great thanks .... I feel Im on a mission now to do something about it! 

And I apologise for initially thinking you would all give me an ear bashing for being here all this time and still only having the basic sentences under my belt! Your support is appreciated .... x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Suenneil said:


> And I apologise for initially thinking you would all give me an ear bashing for being here all this time and still only having the basic sentences under my belt! Your support is appreciated .... x



We're all as bad as each other LOL

Jo


----------



## Burriana Babs (Nov 22, 2007)

You can also try using the same books the children use in their classes at school. Chek out your local book store for study books also. Look on the internet for spanish lessons (free ones) that will be a help also. Get yourself a good dictionary English to Spanish and use it often. Try to write sentances over and over and have a Spanish friend check them for you. I find tat most Spanish are very pleased when you ask for help learning their language.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

There are lots of ideas on Learning Spanish - Learning Spanish and many free resources. 

Reading children's books is a GREAT idea because you start with the most basic vocabulary - the words you need!! 

I learned Swedish at the speed of knots reading Pippi Långstrump. Pippi Calzaslargas is a great way to improve your Spanish and remember those sunny days of innocence we all enjoyed....or at least Enid Blyton and Astrid Lindgren would like to portray. Read them for fun and forget whether they were fascist sympathisers, lesbians or bi-sexuals. That's the sort of luggage that makes adult life a hassle at times. ¡Que los disfruteís!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

I learnt all my Spanish from re-runs of Miami Vice! So now I can only talk like a Colombian drug dealer!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Whereas in fact you are a Welsh one?


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

jojo said:


> We're all as bad as each other LOL
> 
> Jo


You took the words right out of my mouth


Doggy


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

owdoggy said:


> You took the words right out of my mouth
> 
> 
> Doggy


............ it must have been while you were kissing me!!! Sorry.....Meatloaf??????? I couldnt resist it 


Jo


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> ............ it must have been while you were kissing me!!! Sorry.....Meatloaf??????? I couldnt resist it
> 
> 
> Jo


I couldn't resist? 

What? Kissing him/her? 
Meatloaf?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> I couldn't resist?
> 
> What? Kissing him/her?
> Meatloaf?


Either you're too old or I'm too young?????? dont you remember the Meatloaf song? "you took the words right out of my mouth" from the 70s I think?? I wasnt keen on it, I was more of an Abba fan , but that phrase just reminded me! LOL


Jo


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

no, an ABBA fan??? WOWOW! I am their greatest fan (in Spain?) Jag är förtjust i den mörka Frida!! 

How many times have you seen Mamma Mia? Think I'm up to about 16/17 now!


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Magical powers of the Dog ........... I say summat & people just burst into song


Doggy


----------



## Buenosdiaspet (Feb 13, 2009)

I was doing really well with Rosetta Stone - until I had a laptop disaster and had to reinstall but no longer have my product registration key (if anyone can help with this please PM!) It's very expensive but extremely effective,


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Contact Rosetta Stone - if you have a licensed copy they will be able to advise you. 

I am NOT going to tell you that chipped copies are freely available but ......


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> How many times have you seen Mamma Mia? Think I'm up to about 16/17 now!


I can safely say - NONE. The missus has an unwrapped DVD ready for when I'm off somewhere terrorising small villages.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Haven't seen the movie but went to see the show many years ago. I was dreading going but I loved it - one of the funniest musicals I have ever seen.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Pure escapism. I put it on every time I feel depressed - like when Man City or Arsenal win. ( I don't think I'll watch it again this season LOL) 

I was at university when ABBA were at their peak - the film brought back very many happy memories of those days of ""innocence".The music " I can still remember when,...." MUSIC. " I did not jump into a train to Greece following a girl, my trek was to deepest Finland. The film's Greek beaches were my Falsterbo beaches, the rickety guest house is a leitmotif for the luggage so many of us have to carry through life etc etc The hopes we had , the dreams we had, the people who we do not see for 25 years etc ...... it's just pure escapism 

Then there is the music ........ I do not like music much but ABBA........!!!! NOBODY can listen to "Dancing Queen" without feeling happy. NOBODY can listen to "The Eagle" without feeling inspired. NOBODY can listen to "Waterloo" without thinking of those amazing outfits they wore in Brighton in 1974 or Katie Boyle "...et les gagneurs sont....." 

A theme behind it for many of us is the reality of life - places we did not see, people we lost touch with, dreams that were crushed by relationships/work/mortgages. On the other side there is the joy of glorious weather, beautiful/happy people, travel, innocence, ilusión etc

OMG I think I need to see it again. That is NOT a cue for Man City to win away from home.


----------



## cuevadame (Dec 31, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> Pure escapism. I put it on every time I feel depressed - like when Man City or Arsenal win. ( I don't think I'll watch it again this season LOL)
> 
> I was at university when ABBA were at their peak - the film brought back very many happy memories of those days of ""innocence".The music " I can still remember when,...." MUSIC. " I did not jump into a train to Greece following a girl, my trek was to deepest Finland. The film's Greek beaches were my Falsterbo beaches, the rickety guest house is a leitmotif for the luggage so many of us have to carry through life etc etc The hopes we had , the dreams we had, the people who we do not see for 25 years etc ...... it's just pure escapism
> 
> ...


Wow - you've just summed up very eloquently, this fabulous film. My partner was very sceptical when I dragged him along to see the 'Sing Along' version at the cinema, but now we both watch the DVD and laugh and sing along with it! It's a great metaphor for life I agree and reminds you not to take it too seriously as it'll all be alright in the end - and you'll have fun getting there!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> Pure escapism. I put it on every time I feel depressed - like when Man City or Arsenal win. ( I don't think I'll watch it again this season LOL)
> 
> I was at university when ABBA were at their peak - the film brought back very many happy memories of those days of ""innocence".The music " I can still remember when,...." MUSIC. " I did not jump into a train to Greece following a girl, my trek was to deepest Finland. The film's Greek beaches were my Falsterbo beaches, the rickety guest house is a leitmotif for the luggage so many of us have to carry through life etc etc The hopes we had , the dreams we had, the people who we do not see for 25 years etc ...... it's just pure escapism
> 
> ...


Ahhhh you old romantic, you.....


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

I've been building Steve up to be the main player in Spain....someone who's got his finger on the pulse of _everything_ that's going down here.

Now he's gone and blown it with a load of drivel about Abba!

It's the Easyjet departure lounge for him!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

XTreme - I am going nowhere "Mi casa, ti casa" or is it "Mi cueva, tu cueva"? 

BTW have you actually seen the film or are you one of the 99.9% who base their opinions on what somebody else says?LOLOLOL 

I bet I don't watch a dozen films a year but if you want to see a truly GREAT film then I would recommend "Mar Adentro". You will NEVER feel sorry for yourself again and you will want to be fluent in Spanish to understand it all. Alejandro Amenábar at his very best.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> XTreme - I am going nowhere "Mi casa, ti cusa" or is it "Mi cueva, tu cueva"?
> 
> BTW have you actually seen the film or are you one of the 99.9% who base their opinions on what somebody else says?LOLOLOL
> 
> I bet I don't watch a dozen films a year but if you want to see a truly GREAT film then I would recommend "Mar Adentro". You will NEVER feel sorry for yourself again and you will want to be fluent in Spanish to understand it all. Alejandro Amenábar at his very best.


I don't live in a cave Steve....the donkey does!

And I have no time to watch films....it's a fulltime gig getting banned from internet forums!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

XTreme said:


> I don't live in a cave Steve....the donkey does!


**That is no way to talk about the latest victim of your transparent charms! 

Strange, I had you down as another big Los Lunnis fan! We'll it's your favourite mantra isn't it? "Nos vamos a la cama" 

...and then there is another of your favourites, "El burro, ell perro y el gallo" (Better throw una oveja in for you too!) 

Come to think of it that pharmacist (over 30!!) that you showed us yesterday reminds me of Lupita. 

Don't forget "Todo Es Posible En Lunalunera" aka expatshire. 

Have a great day -"Hacer Amigos Es Lo Que Te Gusta." (with apologies to Los Lunnis!)


----------



## chrisnation (Mar 2, 2009)

Two things I'd suggest, one from personal experience, the other something I'd consider for myself, when I get my bones over to my personal Valhalla, Valencia.

The 'Talk To Me' interactive tutorials by _Auralog_ are excellent. It comes on a dvd and includes a mic/headset [useful for other computer stuff such as Skype]. For study at home, especially vocab building and pronunciation, TTM is very good. For instance, there are crossword puzzles with the clues in audio which you have to write into the puzzle: really good for nailing you not knowing your j from your g. When you complete a puzzle correctly, a great burst of applause hits you as you click the last letter! If wrong, a suitable groan is emitted. The standard set includes beginner/intermediate/advanced, so don't bother with one that is only 'beginner'.

The pronunciation excercises are accompanied by scoring out of 7 and, more importantly, a graphic representation of the sound of the word. This shows very clearly how your pronunciation differs from the Spanish. It is particularly revealing on how 'clipped' syllables and vowels are in Spanish, compared to English. For a fuller expo on this tutor, check out the user reports, including mine, on Amazon.uk

The other thing I'd think about - how about swapping some Spanish conversation with a Spaniard for some English conversation. Surely 45 mins each way, a couple of times a week, would be poss, in the evenings? I imagine any A level age Spanish youngster, for instance, would be up for it and maybe adults, too. I have done this with French, to great benefit on both sides. I'll make the point that it really does help, when it comes to you and English, if you know how/what English grammer is and how it works. For instance, English is blessed with the 'present continuous' ["I'm giving you one last chance!"] which doesn't exist in French or Spanish and it helps to be able to explain it.

habla con todos, tambien!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

chrisnation said:


> For instance, English is blessed with the 'present continuous' ["I'm giving you one last chance!"] which doesn't exist in French or Spanish and it helps to be able to explain it.
> 
> habla con todos, tambien!


WRONG!! Estoy escribiendo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cgh (Feb 15, 2009)

I can recommend audio tapes by Michel Thomas. He does Spanish, French and other languages and he says that he places the responsibility of learning on the teacher not the student. So it is a little different. The audio tapes put you in a class of 3 with you being the 3rd student. One student good, and one so stupid you'll be screaming at the CD player....but having said that it is good. Teaches you language dynamics too, how the words are made, and if you aren't sure it helps you guess. Only thing it doesn't give is vocabulary...


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

If there is one set of tapes I would NEVER use again it is those. I think they have been successful with slick marketing. I do not find it a natural way to learn a langauage at all. 
There was quite a thread about this on Learning Spanish - Learning Spanish 

However I would say, "Whatever works for you, is the RIGHT way."


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

And in French too:
Je suis en train de manger!!!!


----------



## Stuartw (Mar 5, 2009)

I came over to Spain with the advantage of speaking Spanish fluently due to having studied it and being married to a Spaniard. However for conversation the advice I normally give to people trying to learn is to:

(1) Setup a language exchange with a spaniard then speak half English/half spanish (not at the same time ). I think someone mentioned this idea already. 

(2) I think 90% of the time confidence is the main issue. For that I'd recommend trying to speak to people who don't speak any English or have a very low level. That way you really have nothing to lose and that should help your confidence.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> If there is one set of tapes I would NEVER use again it is those. I think they have been successful with slick marketing. I do not find it a natural way to learn a langauage at all.
> There was quite a thread about this on Learning Spanish - Learning Spanish
> 
> However I would say, "Whatever works for you, is the RIGHT way."


****** the thread....all I'm interested in is Mia Myers!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Ana Obregón is the answer ...although her English is nowhere near as good as she thinks 

A new member of my "Must Lust List" is Natalia Verbeke - the only reason I have watched "El Método Grönholm" 6/7 times is to watch her in action........and to try to understand a most unusual plot. If interviews were really like that I'm not sure I'd ever turn up!!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

*Thanks ....*

Thanks to all of your for your suggestions and input to my original post ...much appreciated.

This week I have moved offices and now working out of Malaga  ... yep! its a nightmare journey from Estepona every day!! - the only benefit Im trying to focus on is that my colleagues here are Spanish! so given my working day has increased even more due to the additional travel (hence less time to go off and take lessons etc) my best bet at the moment is to "use" my colleagues during the day to pick up as much language as I can.

Thanks again


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I am sure the Spanish office environment will help you massively. You will certainly pick up the vocabulary of your profession .....................and of every bodily function and sexual proclivity of your co-workers(!)


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> my best bet at the moment is to "use" my colleagues during the day to pick up as much language as I can.


ime - this is just about the best way. Use real Spanish in real life situations.


----------



## chrisnation (Mar 2, 2009)

Michel Thomas Spanish Language Course. Note - not 'Michelle' unless he's had surgery ... This is the review I posted on Amazon.

Emma Thompson was up in front of the Spanish media for a press conference on some movie she'd been in with Antonio Banderas. Banderas and the Spanish media assumed he'd have to be Thompson's interpreter. But no: our Emma spoke for herself. When a journo asked how she'd got so good at Spanish all of a sudden she said, "Oh, I learned it over a weekend". 

She's a bright woman and Michel Thomas was her tutor. That's how she gets to endorse this course. So we know Thomas can cut it with a ready pupil, live and one-to-one.

These cds feature two "live" pupils. You are the third. One, a woman, is quick, receptive and most probably has some command of Italian or French. She needs enough correction from time to time to be interesting and illustrate a point. The tutoring proceeds at a sensible and satisfying rate when she is involved. 

BUT - and despite the numerous times this has been mentioned before, it HAS to be repeated - the other pupil is a fellow of scream-inducing dimness. Well into cd3 he still can't get his mouth round the word "puedo". Listening to this guy struggling to say "muy" will have you clawing the walls. The tutorial frequently grinds to a halt for minutes on end whilst MT persists in his efforts to get this man to say "lo" rather than "low". At one point he even says "KIORA" rather than "A que hora?". It completely disrupts the flow and impedes the progress of the course. 

I have just listened to cds 1-4 straight through - 5 hrs-worth, with repetitions where I was distracted enough [driving] to need to recap. The problem looms large that, however much one might progress oneself - and you definitely will - this chump is embalmed in digital dumbness. So repeated listening and speaking, as necessary with these cds as with a real live person, will have the effect of compounding your sense of frustration at the way the male student progresses at the rate of oozing concrete. 

As for MT's method being revolutionary, unique, groundbreaking and so-forth: not so. I found his diversionary side-swipe at the standard definition of nouns, adjectives and verbs, in favour of his own [reasonable as it is], totally irrelevant and a waste of time. It adds precisely nothing to the course whilst grinding one of MT's ancient educational axes. [I have also read his biography]. I would expect any good language teacher in a conversation-based course to follow just the same format. I'd prefer them to be a native Spanish speaker, too. MT has the grammar off OK - after all it's very basic stuff, but hearing Spanish spoken as a mother tongue is ALBSOLUTELY irreplaceable. The principle of the course is sound: words build to phrases, phases to sentences, principles are introduced and developed through speaking, exactly as you learned your mother tongue. 

I find it hard to recommend. If you went for a bottle of wine and a pizza twice a week with a Spaniard and swapped an hour's conversation in each other's language, you'd be far better off. Get "Talk To Me" [Auralog], which is lots of fun and brilliant for improving one's pronunciation and enunciation. Try to get a listen to some of MT's course before you spend money on it - it is about £60, so not cheap.

And note also that Michel Thomas is an eastern european. His command of English and any other language is one thing. The fact that he has a strong eastern european accent is another and a good reason to stay away from these tapes.


----------



## meryl (May 31, 2009)

Hi, I have lived in Spain for two years and find it difficult to learn Spanish as when I try to speak it, the Spanish become fluent in English all of sudden, even if they have said that they don't know any! 

My husband and I did have lessons, but now we have a word group with two of our friends. The four of us meet every Sunday and we decide on two words each, therefore learning eight words a week. Now we are trying sentences. I have made slow progress, but socially quite enjoyable and at least we are trying and have learnt some Spanish!!!!

As I meet more Germans than Spanish I wonder whether I should learn German instead!!!!!

Good Luck


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

meryl said:


> Hi, I have lived in Spain for two years and find it difficult to learn Spanish as when I try to speak it, the Spanish become fluent in English all of sudden, even if they have said that they don't know any!
> 
> My husband and I did have lessons, but now we have a word group with two of our friends. The four of us meet every Sunday and we decide on two words each, therefore learning eight words a week. Now we are trying sentences. I have made slow progress, but socially quite enjoyable and at least we are trying and have learnt some Spanish!!!!
> 
> ...


We met a lovely couple from Newcastle the other day, but I think learning Geordie could be a step to far. I would stick to trying to perfect your Spanish if I were you Pet :lol:


----------

